# Two very pretty cats looking for a new home



## Zoekins (May 25, 2009)

My colleague sadly has to rehome her two beautiful cats as her son has developed an allergy to them. I offered to post her advert on here just in case anyone was interested in rehoming these two very affectionate cats. She is based in South London. If anyone has any questions or queries, please do not hesitate to call her 
Many thanks


----------

